# Help with a Canadian Jar?



## RED Matthews (Aug 21, 2012)

Back again.  
 I# 3035   
 This is a Fruit Jar from Canada.  Clear glass with a zinc screw ring and a glass disc insert.  The insert is embossed with script â€œ/  Improved  GEM  â€  and a â€œ/ 5  a diamond with a D in it and a  3  â€ in the center, then â€œ/  MADE  IN  CANADA  â€ under that.  The jar is embossed with  â€œ/  IMPROVED â€  â€œ/  CARONA â€ on an angle  - with â€œ/  Jar  â€  on the main panel with â€œ/  MADE  IN  CANADA  â€ near the heal of the jar.   

 My directory books do not have any Canadian jars.  Any help appreciated.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi RED,

 Does it match This One @ e-place?

 How'z about This One?

 This other one, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "CORONA
 IMPROVED--CORONA--JAR--MADE IN CANADA          ON BASE: C (IN TRIANGLE, MEANING CONSUMERS GLASS CO.)--2          GLASS INSERT EMBOSSED CORONA

 CLEAR PINT, SMOOTH LIP, 4 15/16" HIGH."

 graces a very nice Vancouver Collection.




From.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks surfaceone,  Mine is obviously the Half / Gallon size because it is 8 11/16" high.  I think the glass lid is wrong for it because the finish has a raised ring that is 2-7/16" in dia x 3/16" height - so I think the lid should be one of the cup type lids.  
 I guess they don't have a high value - so I will just leave it hang around with a lot of others I seem to  have collected.  
 I went and got out a plain cup type for trial and it fits perfectly on the top, under the ring.   So that means I have an IMPROVED GEM lid with a D in a diamond, MADE IN CANADA lid in the lids box now.
 Thanks for your help.   RED M.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 22, 2012)

"Made In Canada" Corona jars are pretty common up here in Canada, though the half gallon is a little harder to find than pints and quarts. Still, they're nice displayers, with a cool name to boot.


----------

